# Need Advise on Possible Contract Job



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I got an e-mail from a recruiter today about a position (Desktop Support 1) that they thought I would be a good match for. It's only about 30 min away from home so it's definitely within my range. It pays between $13-$15 an hour. Now here's the thing...

It is a full-time contract job, lasting for eight months. Assuming they would even hire me, do you think it would be wise to leave me current full-time job which I'm not thrilled about but that is reliable and pays my (minimal) bills to do this contract job? Will having eight months experience make it fairly easy to get a full-time job after the contract expires? Or am I better off forgetting the contract job and just sticking with my current job which I've had for the past four years and waiting for a more permanent IT position to open up? I currently only have about 30 hours of IT experience in a business environment, so I really am wanting to get more experience. Your opinions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Hi guys, I got an e-mail from a recruiter today about a position (Desktop Support 1) that they thought I would be a good match for. It's only about 30 min away from home so it's definitely within my range. It pays between $13-$15 an hour. Now here's the thing...
> 
> It is a full-time contract job, lasting for eight months. Assuming they would even hire me, do you think it would be wise to leave me current full-time job which I'm not thrilled about but that is reliable and pays my (minimal) bills to do this contract job? Will having eight months experience make it fairly easy to get a full-time job after the contract expires? Or am I better off forgetting the contract job and just sticking with my current job which I've had for the past four years and waiting for a more permanent IT position to open up? I currently only have about 30 hours of IT experience in a business environment, so I really am wanting to get more experience. Your opinions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


It all depends on what your financial situation is. For me, I am still living at home and going to college, so I was able to quit my part-time job at a retail store and do this contract job and then continue to go to school. If you depend on your current job to pay the bills, might I suggest doing the 8 month contract during the day, and then working nights if you can handle that. I am sure your current job will make exceptions for you, especially at a retail store. You just would need to let them know ahead of time that your not going to be in until 4 or 5pm or whenever the contract job ends. Most stores now a-days stay open until 11pm. 

If not, stay on your current job and look for something that is permanent. I was told any IT experience is good even if it is contract. By doing a contract job you have a better chance of not only gaining the experience, but after finding a full time job in IT. 

Since you have no school to worry about and don't live at home with your parents, I would suggest getting this 8 month contract job, and cutting back to night shifts at your regular job if you can. I know that's a lot of strain and you may hardly get any sleep, but it will be worth it at the end if you can do it. I know two of my friends who are doing the same thing, and they are working it out just fine.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advise. I'm think I'm going to pursue this contract job . If I do get it, I'd try to go part-time at the current place I work, just to keep my foot in the door in case I wouldn't have a permanent job by the end of the contract job. I still live with my parents but I pay rent and have other bills (phone, car insurance, gas, etc...). That being said, if I just keep 5-10 hours at my retail job while doing the contract, I probably could get them to bump me up to 20-25 hours at least when the contract job would expire...the place I work is usually pretty flexible which is nice. 

Yeah I know everyone wants experience. That's why I really want to get this contract job so I'll have a lot more than I currently have .


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Thanks for the advise. I'm think I'm going to pursue this contract job . If I do get it, I'd try to go part-time at the current place I work, just to keep my foot in the door in case I wouldn't have a permanent job by the end of the contract job. I still live with my parents but I pay rent and have other bills (phone, car insurance, gas, etc...). That being said, if I just keep 5-10 hours at my retail job while doing the contract, I probably could get them to bump me up to 20-25 hours at least when the contract job would expire...the place I work is usually pretty flexible which is nice.
> 
> Yeah I know everyone wants experience. That's why I really want to get this contract job so I'll have a lot more than I currently have .


Sounds good to me dude. That's why I like living with my mom and having the independence. I can do whatever I want and I am guaranteed a place to live and study. Many of my friends want me to move out, but they have not moved out either yet. So I am waiting until I get my bachelors and I am actually financially fit before I move out. Want to make sure I have enough money for comcast high speed internet plus phone and the essentials.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just got this e-mail back from them. 

"Hi

Your employment is being considered by Pomeroy .
In the meantime, as per EEO requirement, here is an optional link for self identification or copy and paste the following link in your internet browser.
thelink.com (not the real link....)

Thank you
Pomeroy"

Waiting to see what happens now. It sounds like they are going to be doing a lot of migrating from windows xp to windows 7. I really hope I get this as that would be great experience to have I think.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Just got this e-mail back from them.
> 
> "Hi
> 
> ...


I hope you get it to! Good luck!


----------

